# Alabama Soapworks aka Saratoga Scents -- DON'T ORDER!



## paillo (Aug 25, 2010)

They took my money and ran. My order of two months ago never shipped. No responses to emails or phone messages. Nobody available in customer service.  Website is down. Paypal dispute is in process, but I haven't heard anything from them, nor has Paypal.


----------



## Genny (Oct 29, 2010)

That really sucks.  
Did you get this settled?  I saw that the site is up and running now.


----------

